# IUI basting tomorrow



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

I had an iui in Jan/Feb 06 which failed     and started my second one about 13 days ago and due for a basting tomorrow .  I've got a stinking cold   and sore throat so I'm off to bed for an early night - hoping to feel better tomorrow, I've got an acupuncture session first thing.

I've been reading bits here and there about using hot water bottles and lying on the side of the follicles etc and was wondering if anyone knows anything about these and also has any tips to help give this one my best shot in the couple of days after the basting.  I'm doing all the vits, herbs, diet and acupuncture and starting on the pineapple juice today. 

Also does anyone know how much rest is recommended as I've read conflicting stories about this one - I don't mind rest at all, I love it in fact, but it's trying to get the time off work and making excuses is the problem.

Many many thanks for an advice.

lol Janeymay xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi janeymay,

I've just had my first IUI and am new to this site but i've seen lots on here about hot water bottles and lying on the side of the follies... don't know if it works or not!

In terms of rest... I had no idea how much rest i should take afterwards. No one actually said!! Do i rest for an hour or three weeks??! 

looking back i wish i'd taken time off work (just 2-3 days) so that i could get over all the emotion and not sink back into reality too quickly as it felt like such a major thing.

Hope it all goes well for you today.

My very best wishes,
xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi!

good luck with IuI!  I tried hot water bottles, no baths, no exercise, five days off work (including basting day) during which i thought I'd go mad - too much time to obsess!)  ate no hot and spicy food etc etc!  Unfortunately it didn't work out but at least now I know it wasn't becuase I had overdone it (chance would have been a fine a thing!) but not sure I would be quite so cautious next time - as my SIL said - if you have to go through all of that to make sure it sticks then it perhaps isn't meant to be?  Don't know what the answer is i'm afraid - think its down to personal choice what you do and how it makes you feel emotionally (although don't think doing hours of aerobic exercise etc is to be recommended.....!)  Have you looked on the iui strand?  i got all my top tips from there or ther abouts - the IVF one has some tips too.

Good luck for basting and making your decisions about what to do - its a shame that there is no hard and fast rule  that we could all follow - it would make the agonising over every little thing a lot easier!  Remeber you have to do what is right for you and what you feel will help - even though that's not particularly helpful- sorry!

take care and     for a  
x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

...

i had my first iui on 31st jan, i went about my daily rountine (aswell as having 2weeks off work) .. i didnt use water bottles, i didnt drink 2litres of water a day, i didnt drink pineapple juice! Infact i lived a normal life 'except not going to work' because i thought i would'nt get a bfp ... and got the shock of my life when  i got my first   .........

the only thing i did do is lie down for half hour after basting and all the way home in the car! Maybe gravity got the little  's there!!!  



Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Janeymay,

Been thinking of you  - hope the basting went ok... how are u feeling?

xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Janeymay 

Oh poor you. You sound so very low at the moment... and at a really tough time for you too. I am glad that the IUI went ok, but I guess its all the emotional stuff that happens afterwards too. Is your partner normally very supportive?

My partner came in to the aspiration and the IUI. Both were very painful for me as there were a few little complications so he had to sit there watching me practically going into shock - couldn't stop shaking, crying and couldn't even speak when the consultant spoke to me! I guess that was hard for my partner. Sometimes maybe we forget how tough it can be for them too? Not sure if thats the case with you and your partner or not...

Whatever happens it is a really emotional time because of what you are doing, the pressure, the sheer trauma of what you are putting your body through, the drugs, the hormones etc... and of course the emotion, not forgetting the fatigue of it all. And even when i tell my partner all this, we can still have arguments and i resent him for not wrapping me in cotton wool. But I forget that he's also a bit emotional too...

I think you should do something really nice for you - can you take Friday off work or something and book in for a reflexology treatment or massage You sound like you need some 'YOU' time. Someone once said to me that sometimes you just need to look at the way you look after other people and make an effort to treat yourself like you would treat a little girl. Its almost an exercise in caring for yourself as you would your future child.... maybe thats a good way of thinking of it

Re the cyclogest issue - i'm no nurse but i'd say take it as soon as you can. I missed one this morning and have had an ear bashing from my partner AND my mother!

Ever since my IUI and aspiration on Friday I've been bloated in the tummy - to the point where nothing fits now. I phoned the nurse yesterday and she said it may have been the cyclogest pessaries and to try inserting them vaginally rather than rectally... apparently using the back passage (!) can make you bloat. But this morning i was running late and didn't have time to lie down for 15 mins while the melt (front passage this time!!!!) so i just left it... (couldn't face the thought of adding more to the bloatedness!) oh dear! have promised partner i won't miss it again! But that was after a row! Just had enough of people interfering with my body!

Anway hun, you sound like you need a good sympathetic ear... (or eye?!) Hoping things improve... but do look after yourself. You've been through so much already it wouldn't be right to abandon now on emotion...


Take care of yourself...

XXXX

Ps - not too late to have


----------

